# Como regular alto voltaje y amperaje con solo un potenciometro



## mendek (May 2, 2009)

hola a todos, el problema que se me presenta con la electronica en este momento es que tengo una caja de toques que a la salida me entraga un voltaje maximo de 200v a corriente alterna a .5 amperios y el potenciometro no lo aguanta, por que a la maxima intencidad de los toque el potenciometro empieza a sacar chispa y se quema casi de inmediato, y le he colocado potenciometros de un megaohm de 100k y no lo aguanta, tambien he agregado una resistencia de 1k en serie con el potenciometro pero la intencidad baja y aun asi no lo aguanta, el punto es que quiero poder regular el voltaje que me entrega la caja de toques pero sin tan execivo calentamiento y sin que se queme el componente, si alguien me pudiera decir que componente o que circuito pudiera utilizar (pero que tenga tres pines como los potenciometros como lo marca la imajen) para regular este voltaje y aqui les dejo el circuito que yo utilizo gracias a todos y espero y me puedan ayudar ya porque he buscado demasiado y no encuentro como, hasta luego


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2009)

de acuerdo a la figura, la salida no deberia de ser mas de 180VCA 

que transformador tienes?
como estas conectando el pote?


----------



## mendek (May 2, 2009)

el transformador es mas grande y de un embobinado mas fino y el potenciometro lo conecto tal y como esta en el diagrama


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2009)

cuales son las caracteristicas del transformador? V? A? TC?


----------



## mendek (May 2, 2009)

y perdon pero eso si lo desconosco, lo que pasa es que un amigo me dijo que con una bobina variable y me enseño una, pero es algo grande y pesada y lo que busco es gregularlo y que esto sea un poco mas practico no tan pesado


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2009)

querras decir un transformador variable?

en ese caso tienes que medir el maximo voltaje que te entrega sin carga (no pot) y para calcular el pot
usa R = V/I, dependiendo de la corriente maxima que necesites, .
ademas necesitas conocer la potencia del pot ( P = VI)

Tambien checa si no estas haciendo corto entre los puntos A y B


ah ! y ten cuidado!
http://www.kalipedia.com/tecnologia...trica-cuerpo.html?x1=20070822klpingtcn_94.Kes

mas información :


----------



## mendek (May 3, 2009)

bueno si pero, esto aplicandolo despues del transformador, y ahi seria el transformador variable? y con respecto a las mediciones no he podido realizarlas debido a que mi multimetro no estas en funcionamiento pero dejando de lado eso no me recomendarias algun circuito para regularlo? suponiendo que es de 200v d a.c.


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola 

Perdonen mi ignorancia, ¿me pueden decir para que sirve este aparato? He visto el circuito y no comprendo la utilidad práctica.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Yo tampoco se la veo  .Parece un circuito elevador de voltaje pero creo que tal como está solo servirá para dar calambrazos ya que, para exigirle una corriente de 500mA en la salida es necesario que el transistor soporte unos 18A, pero el TIP31C que figura en el esquemático solo soporta 3A en modo continuo y 5A en modo pulsante.


----------



## chalan (Mar 22, 2010)

Segun lo que planteas, estas tratando de regular la salida del transformador, la cual es muy elevada para usar un potenciometro, se me ocurre que si reduces la entrada esta en consecuencia reducira la salida, entonces creo que lo mas recomendable es que busques un regulador de voltaje variable, consiguete un diagrama de una fuente regulable y le copias el circuito de regulacion, asi regulas el voltaje de entrada de cero a seis y en consecuencia la salida sera tambien regulada. creo que deberia funcionar.........suerte.


----------



## mendek (Nov 25, 2011)

ya intente regulando la entrada, es decir la corriente que lellega al tip31 pero vario muy poco la resistencia y a la salida varia demaciado el voltaje, hece tiempo intente con un reostato y si funciono pero ahora que volvi a intentar mi reostato ya no funciona, alguien sabra que tiene, la falla es que no regula el voltaje.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola mandek, nunca te puede dar 0.5A es una exageración. En cuanto a la potencia del circuito es de 4.8Watts que yo lo e llevado a 6Watts (con esto te digo que lo eh hecho para tubos pequeños de pecera)

Si te arquea es por que hay algo mal, pero como no subes la foto de lo que armaste no te puedo aconsejar nada solo que este circuito entrega 107pap y rectificada 80 Volts y la onda, tiene menos onda que jugar al citiville (el amperaje de salida es despreciable)

En cuanto al potenciometro nunca lo hice, pero le e puesto de todo y nunca quemo ni arque nada mira que te hablo de medio mm y de capacitores de 50Volt de trabajo para el snubber.


----------

